# My engine bay is disgusting help me Obe one



## ianstaley (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi, I have been reading quite a bit on the engine bay, as mine could be classified as a deralict area iI realy do need some help here. I have a 1987 Supra MK3 to say the engine bay is mucky realy is an understatement; the car is white Toyo's equivaent to maybe a polar white. So after reading a lot on here I have been out ths bright Sunday morning to Halfords (it is the best detailing supplier round here, Pontefract) now some one is going to disprove that but I got myself some Gunk super spray on degreaser cleaner, yeh right. It doesn't even touh the paintwork under the hood. I have agitated it rubed it, power washed it, should be clean but is still the same. Anyone got any ideas on a spray on, leave on, for several minutes of hours, wash off solution?

Other than take out the engine/gearbox remove all ancilary items and then remove the paint and re spray, I am stuffed as to what to do. Help me please Oby one, Only you can use the force dude.
Ian :wall: :detailer:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

You should've bought AG machine cleaner, it's good stuff. Remove most of the dirt with cloths then attack what's left with the degreaser, leave it on for 5-10 minutes to do its thing then wash off.


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/surfex-hd-all-purpose-cleaner-degreaser.php?manufacturers_id=33

this, is your friend. spray it on, leave for a minute or two and agitate with a firm bristle brush (if you don't have any, B&Q should have some...i use these http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/raceglaze-detailing-brush-set.php?manufacturers_id=68 )

and then rinse or wipe off. if it's that bad it'll take a few attempts. don't start with neat product as it's not really needed with this stuff. get a 500ml sprayer and make up a 25% solution and go from there.

i have a 1982 BMW 3er so i too know about filthy engine bays :lol:


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I use Meguiars Super Degreaser. It is very good. Spray it on, work it with brushes if need be - the Autoglym Technical Wheel Brush is very good for this and chemical safe - and then pressure wash off.

I generally use the degreaser 10:1 water to product or if it's really bad 4:1.


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

I had an oil cooler go on me, the engine bay was completely covered in thick horrible oil/water. I used a 50 50 mix of as g101 , the trick is whatever your mixing use hot water, I used hot water and g101 left it to dwell, had a whip round with a brush and pw's it off, came up clean as a whistle :thumb: 
hth


----------



## Jed (Aug 1, 2010)

+1 for surfex HD
here's a before and after of the underside of my bonnet.
Before








After


----------



## cypher007 (Nov 3, 2010)

*ag for me*

ive used the AG degresser for years and i was going to start a new thread asking if there was a better/cheeper product, but i guess not.

one thing i have wondered whilst reading this post, is that maybe the car has an engine bay sealant applied, mine has  . i didnt realise for a while why there was this kind of yellow lacquer everywhere on the engine bay paintwork. apparently its normal on Volvo's at least.


----------

